# Inlay project



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I had a request for personalized serving trays for two employee's 50th anniversary with the company. Here is a photo of what I made. The frame is baltic birch and the tray bottom is walnut inlaid with maple. The inlay was a pretty straight forward process and the results were pretty good. The issue that gave me the most problem was chipping of the inlay material. The process I used has a starting cut depth of .1 inch with a flat depth of .2 inch. The first pass was very deep and that's where I think most of the chipping occurred. I used maple thinking it would be a dense, consistent cutting material. I cut the tray ends on my CNC if anyone is interested in the file. The sides were cut on my table saw as was the tray bottom. It was a very simple method for constructing a tray.

Yes, my kitchen is my finishing booth.

Jay


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done Jay.

Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Woo..Easy? I think not. Great job, Jay.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work! Inlaying is something I look forward to trying.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK lil buddy where's the step by step pics??


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice !

Good use of a cnc.

Don't know much about this inlay technique,
do someone know a good thread about it ?

Regards.
Gérard


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

ggom said:


> Very nice !
> 
> Good use of a cnc.
> 
> ...


Here is where I found it.

Tips - VInlay Technique

And also here:

http://forum.vectric.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=564


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Jay great job on the inlay


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Jay! Those are some good looking trays.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Amazing work Jay. Hard to comprehend those are even inlays


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Jay,

Is that all one inlay or did you do several? The results are great!!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Jay,
> 
> Is that all one inlay or did you do several? The results are great!!


Thank you! I did the logo separate from the lettering. All the lines of lettering were cut on one board. It's cool how it just nests together perfectly. I used the CNC to machine off all the excess wood then sanded flat.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks. I have done some simple inlays, but haven't tried anything like yours. Thanks for the inspiration.
Dave


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice looking and very original design.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like it very much and they will to.


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

cjskelton said:


> Here is where I found it.
> 
> Tips - VInlay Technique
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jay!

Now I understand it.

Fantastic accuracy of cnc works.

Regards.
Gérard.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice trays, Jay. Amazing that those are inlays.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay they look great! When I do the v-carve inlays I add an offset vector for a roughing cut so the bit doesn't have to force the first cut and possibly cause some chatter. I also edit the cut depth of the v-bit for the inlay and pocket so it is not trying to cut too much at one time.

I do a lot of end-grain inlays in cutting boards and find that the end-grain wood cuts cleaner than the straight grain wood. 

I think the 2 most important things with v-carve inlays is not to force the cut and have plenty of clamps ready when gluing.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those are beautiful, Jay.


----------



## OmarHaltam (Nov 17, 2016)

looks great


----------



## sawnsand (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice looking results Jay !


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's amazing Jay! Ok, now I have to try some inlay.


----------

